# Bathroom Renovation



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

Working on the framing of the wall extensions for the sheet rock, almost done!

Next, remove old cast vent stack and run new pvc, 

then remove subfloor to start with the in floor plumbling


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Veddie inteeresting...


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

also.. any tips.. or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

1700 views and no tips? Ideas?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Does not say were you live.
How do you plan on insulating that ceiling with at least R-30?
How do plan on venting it?


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Does not say were you live.
> How do you plan on insulating that ceiling with at least R-30?
> How do plan on venting it?


Sorry, I will edit that.

Insulation, I will be placing my order tomorrow with foam it green, Closed cell spray foam, 

Venting- The soffit? Or the vent stack?

If the soffit, I have seen these plastic egg crate like things, that you can screw in to keep air flow space. I also got a tip from a buddy in construction, that I could use a few lengths of 1" pvc pipe in each cavity to move some air.


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

This is really cool... my hosue is very similar and i would love to do this in the guest bath.

Both of our barthrooms had the similar "drop" down celing area above the bath and the vanity, with nothing but empty space above. Downstairs we simply removed the drywall and frame and "raised the ceiling" but upstairs we could try the same vaulting. 

Any idea why the older 60's hosues were framed to to lower the shower ceiling a foot?

Let me know how the venting works out, doesnt seem like alot of space for vent and insulation of proper R-value, but if it works I'm going to copy your idea...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not getting the reason for the vaulted ceiling, now all the rising moisture will be trapped in that upper sharp corner.
No great way to vent it.
No way to get the needed R value in that small a space.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow that bathroom looks like it had been recently renovated before the tear out. I guess I can understand the desire for a vaulted ceiling in a small bathroom space as long as the ventillation and insulation needs are met. 

What sort of tips are you looking for. YOu seem to be making good progress. Posst questions if you have any. Sometimes it works better to post questions related to your project to the approproate forum like plumbing questions to plumbing etc. When I did my projects here I then linked my question threads to my project thread. See Jim's Downstairs Bathroom Project to see what I mean. It's just that yourn relavant questions will get more views from the people who can help in the other threads.


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

Double said:


> This is really cool... my house is very similar and i would love to do this in the guest bath.
> 
> Both of our bathrooms had the similar "drop" down ceiling area above the bath and the vanity, with nothing but empty space above. Downstairs we simply removed the drywall and frame and "raised the ceiling" but upstairs we could try the same vaulting.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why they would frame down a soffit over the shower? I always had problems using the shower head that was only 6 feet off the ground. 




joecaption said:


> Not getting the reason for the vaulted ceiling, now all the rising moisture will be trapped in that upper sharp corner.
> No great way to vent it.
> No way to get the needed R value in that small a space.


The only reason I wanted a vault was to add to the space. The higher ceiling really helps the small space not feel to boxed in! The new ceiling height is right at 11' now. I have a nice new High CFM vent being installed on the top of the highest wall to help with any moisture issues. As far as the r value, I was planning on installing closed cell foam. But after looking around, I may use a r-30 insulation. We are only talking about 60sf of lower r-value, The space was worth more to me, then a few dollars a month in fuel costs. I do have a spray foam company coming to bid the project to see if I can afford it.



Jim F said:


> Wow that bathroom looks like it had been recently renovated before the tear out. I guess I can understand the desire for a vaulted ceiling in a small bathroom space as long as the ventillation and insulation needs are met.
> 
> What sort of tips are you looking for. YOu seem to be making good progress. Posst questions if you have any. Sometimes it works better to post questions related to your project to the approproate forum like plumbing questions to plumbing etc. When I did my projects here I then linked my question threads to my project thread. See Jim's Downstairs Bathroom Project to see what I mean. It's just that yourn relavant questions will get more views from the people who can help in the other threads.


I did do a "small" get by kind of renovation on it to get me by for a few years. 
I had some plumbing issues that needed to be fixed. 

I was simply looking to see if anyone had ideas that I maybe didn't think of.


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

And an update-

Old cast vent pipe is now gone! New 4" PVC is installed from the basement all the way up! Man was the cast pipe fun to remove!! All 250lbs of it!!! Photos coming soon. 

This weekend the subfloor will be coming out, to make way for new plumbing to be installed.


----------



## stingrayguy (Jan 15, 2012)

Well... 5 months later... STILL GOING!!!:laughing: And yes... My wife is pretty upset with me! The new ceiling height is amazing! starts at 8'2" in the shower, and goes up to 11'6" by the exhaust fan, it has really helped the small space!

Updates-

Ran a new 3/4" supply from the main to the water heater, and up to this bathroom for maximum volume.

Re-routed toilet and sink plumbing

Added two new roof vents for plumbing

ran all new electrical in bathroom with 2 20 amp breakers. (one for heated floors)

Installed skylight

drywall is done

Durarock is installed.

Had bathroom vanity made.


Still to do... Pour shower pan

Install Kerdi-

Tile... tile..tile.. 

The little odds and ends.

Oh, and by the way I have party here in 3 weeks with 50 people that are going to want to use this bathroom!


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Your project looks great! I am very interested in seeing more pics of the progress. Our new (to us) house has 2 very small bathrooms, similar to yours and I am desperate for ideas. I was thinking about doing something major to it.. something like this may be in order!

If youcan, please update with some more pics. Thanks!


----------



## N_Butler (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks nice. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------

